# [APP][2.3+] Internet Speed Meter - Get Internet Speed from Status Bar



## GobletSky31689 (Apr 19, 2013)

Internet Speed Meter is a tool which keeps track of your internet speed and usage. It displays your current speed in status bar and how much data you have used in notification pane. This helps you to monitor network connection anytime while using your device.

*Main Features:*
★ Real time speed update in status bar and notification.
★ Daily stats in notification.
★ Separate stats for Mobile data and WiFi data.
★ Monitors your data traffic of last 30 days.
★ Battery Efficient

This app comes in two versions:

The Lite version:


The *Pro version* of Internet Speed Meter has the following additional features:

★Notification Dialog
A notification dialog appears when you tap the notification having
- Graph to monitor last minute internet activity
- Time and usage of current session
- Application level speed monitoring
★Smarter notifications
Notification appears only when you are connected to internet. You can change priority of notification. You can also hide the notification when connection is idle for specified amount of time.
★Themes support
You can manually select the color of UI.
★Blue status bar icon
Option to choose between blue or white status bar icon.
★Upload and Download Speed
Option to show upload and download speed in separate notifications.











































Any reviews, ideas/suggestions are highly appreciated!! Thanks:good:


----------



## GobletSky31689 (Apr 19, 2013)

Updated to version 1.2.1
- Bug Fixes


----------



## GobletSky31689 (Apr 19, 2013)

Updated to version 1.2.2 (Lite Version)
- Bug Fixes
- Removed Limitations


----------



## GobletSky31689 (Apr 19, 2013)

Updated to Version 1.3.0 (Pro Version)
- Added option to change notification layout and priority.
- Added option to hide notification when connection is idle.
- Added option to show upload and download speed in separate notifications.


----------



## GobletSky31689 (Apr 19, 2013)

Lite Version Updated to 1.2.7

- Improved status bar icon

- Added Translation for Persian, Serbian (Latin)

Pro Version Updated to 1.4.1

- Improved status bar icon

- Added session usage and graph. (Tap the notification to view)

- Added Translations for Persian, Serbian (Latin)


----------



## rabbysk (Jun 13, 2014)

I use this apps great performance it,s show wi-fi and data network current transfer speed and total speed.


----------

